# Any Opera Singers In Here?



## Operasinger (May 28, 2021)

Hey,
Is there anyone here who’s been auditioning for gigs and competitions while using their developed chest voice?


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I love this question :lol:


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Not much recently...

N.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Handelian ............


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Operasinger said:


> Hey,
> Is there anyone here who's been auditioning for gigs and competitions while using their developed chest voice?


You tell first ......:angel:


----------



## Operasinger (May 28, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> You tell first ......:angel:


So.. what do you do when you apply to competitions and then realize they actively telling singers to sing in the mask and so on..
Did anyone ever managed to get hired for an operatic role while incorporating developed chest voice?

What if there's enough of us out there that we could collaborate and create a stage for ourselves?

I'm talking about professional opera singers- 
1. singers who been performing for years in any capacity or style 
2. been perfecting their technique specifically in the operatic repertoire for years.
3. And of course incorporating developed chest voice in their singing, ending cadenzas with expressive "breaks" and all


----------



## Operasinger (May 28, 2021)

> Not much recently...


 I'm sorry to hear.. Is it because of all the current lockdowns?


----------



## Operasinger (May 28, 2021)

Honestly I feel like every time I’m auditioning (in person or in recording) I end up shying away from the best way I could really perform the pieces. Just so that the judges won’t think I’m using too much chest voice or won’t be able to recognize what I’m doing (which I think anyways happens). So I cover my chest voice with as much head as possible trying to really make it sound as heady as possible and incorporate it only when it’s really gonna be brutal not to. 

Wondering if I should just totally bluntly go all the way just like how they used to. But I wish there would be more people, even just one more singer doing this. And wish that we could collaborate to the benefit of all of us.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Do you study long, as in years I mean, are you singing in a choir etc , etc.


----------



## Birmanbass (Jun 1, 2021)

I audition in the shower every day but the bloody exaust fan is far too loud. :lol:


----------



## Operasinger (May 28, 2021)

Yes, been studying and singing in choirs since I was a child, have degrees in vocal performance and been performing professionally in the past 8 years. But I’ve started to actively train my chest voice and mix about 5 years ago.
How about you?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Only in the shower, I never had the intention of become a star. I had a friend and she work her backside off but never any luck .
It's hard work and your reward might be good but working all hours.

In the end you be slashed on a public forum .


----------



## Operasinger (May 28, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> In the end you be slashed on a public forum .


 That would be a good day!.. 

Yes it's extremely hard but in the same time the best thing to do. It's addictive really...


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm a singer, but haven't been auditioning since covid. Looking forward to the coming months...


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Bonetan said:


> I'm a singer, but haven't been auditioning since covid. Looking forward to the coming months...


Well, if all of the sudden in a met production, the lead bass stops singing to ask the audience to vote on which youtube clip of the aria they prefer before proceeding with the performance, lets just say I'll have my suspicions.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

BachIsBest said:


> Well, if all of the sudden in a met production, the lead bass stops singing to ask the audience to vote on which youtube clip of the aria they prefer before proceeding with the performance, lets just say I'll have my suspicions.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Operasinger said:


> I'm sorry to hear.. Is it because of all the current lockdowns?


No, I'm semi-retired and not singing at your level anyway.

N.


----------



## khalan (Jun 4, 2021)

Hiya, I am new here but would like to question, how many people here are currently studying to become opera singers?


----------

